# Coverting electric stove to Gas



## redheadedjoe (Mar 24, 2012)

Is your home even connected to a gas line? If so, then you just run a line to where the stove is located, & you MUST add ventilation. Also, you'll be buying a gas stove because you can't convert electric to has. The gas company in your town can service the gas line for you.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for your response, we are NOT hooked up[ to any gas in the house. Based on that info do I need to contact our local gas company and do they install the gas line and they I have a contractor of some sort install the gas range and hood? Thank You- Karen


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A gas cook top and oven does not need a vent. The range hood is used to vent moisture and odors from cooking not to vent the stove it's self.
The gas company will come out and set the tank, run the gas lines, and connect the stove for you if you have one on site when they show up, they will also check for gas leaks.
There not going to hook up your range hood. Any local contractor can do it in most cases.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

No vent needed for a gas stove/range/cooktop. You will need to contact *2 different entities.*

1. You would need to contact a *gas supply company* to have them come out and look at the home & location to determine a cost (everything on the outside and their equipment install).

2. You will need to get a *licensed gas fitter* (likely a Lic. plumber) to also come out and visit the location, and give you an estimate to do the inside gas line related work + permit costs.

3. Last: Price out a new gas stove. In many regions, there will also be a cost (and permit) to connect the new stove to the new gas system.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like more hassle than it's worth if you don't have gas service, why not stick to electric? Here gas stoves are only used in cottages/campers. Everyone uses electric ones. If you are hooking up gas service just for this, are you ready to take on an additional monthly bill? With the delivery and all other fees that get tacked on you'll be paying over $50/mo for what probably cost you like $10/mo extra in hydro.

Just a thought.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Start by calling your gas supplier, whether it's natural gas or propane. Suppliers in different areas have different policies: some just run the service to your house, others will also pipe to an appliance. Some will only charge a nominal fee, others will bill you for all work involved. Next, contact a gas contractor. If you need them to run the house lines for the gas piping, they're the ones who will give you a quote. They're also the ones who should know if your range needs a vented range hood: some locales require it, such as where I live, and others don't.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions I really appreciate it. Karen


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

If it were me and my house were not on a gas line and I was faced with getting a tank, I would look into getting an induction cook top. Super efficient, super fast heating, super even heating. It's the route many professionals chefs are going.

In addition, most experienced cooks prefer electric ovens over gas ovens because the drier heat is better for baking breads and other dough-based things. Gas creates water vapor as it burns which makes moist heat. It's why the most expensive stoves are "duel fuel" so that you can have gas cooktop burners combined with an electric oven.

The cost of converting to gas is going to be close to if not more than the cost of getting top of the line electric appliances.


----------

